# USB Tastatur haelt Systemstart an



## exitboy (12. August 2007)

Moin,

ich habe hier von Logitech ein Mouse+Tastaturset Easy Call Desktop, wo die Mouse und die Tastatur ueber ein USB Kabel in den Tower gehen. Als PS2 Anschluss ist demnach nichts angeschossen. Direkt nach dem Anschalten des PCs, bleibt der Rechner auf der Seite stehen, wo ich ins BIOS gehen und Bootoptionen auswaehlen selektieren kann.
Wenn ich das USB Kabel herausziehe, geht der Systemstart weiter.

Hatte das frueher schonmal mit ner Webcam. Wie kann ich den Fehler umgehen? / Beheben.

Im Bios habe ich folgende Optionen:

USB EHCI Controller
On Chip USB Conroller
On Chip USB KBS Controller
USB Mouse Support

alle sind Enabled


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. August 2007)

Und du kannst die Maus und die Tastatur dann unter Windows wenn du sie dort anschließt nutzen? Wenn das der Fall ist solltest du es evtl. mit einem Biosupdate versuchen oder einen PS2-Adapter benutzen.


----------



## TeamSynatic (13. August 2007)

Ich würde im Bios mal das Booten von Externen Geräten ausschalten, weil es sein kann, dass der Rechner denkt, es wäre eine USB-Festplatte... (Sowas ähnliches hatte ich auch mal)


----------



## edding3001 (9. September 2007)

Ich habe exact die gleiche Tastatur-/Mauskombination wie du. Allerdings nur sporadisch Probleme mit dem hochfahren. Wenn es so ist wird nach der Abfrage des Speichers und der Laufwerke angezeigt :Keyboard error - No Keyboard present



Press F1 to continue
Dann wird vom System auch kein anderes USB Gerät unterstützt, selbst wenn ich dann mit PS2 Tastatur starte funktioniert kein booten von USB - HDD.
Einzig funktionierende Abhilfe: Rechner runterfahren - ausschalten- vom Netz trennen- warten wieder einschalten.
Mein System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und etwas langsam aber hier mal die Komponenten:
ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe(nforce2-U400)
1,5GiB RAM
AMD Athlon 3200+XP
2x Samsung SP2504C 250GiB im Raid0 Verbund
1x Maxtor 320GiB HDD
noch einige andere Kompos
und eben das EasyCallDesktop von Logitech


----------



## AndreG (11. September 2007)

Moin,

Das er trotzdem bootet kann man erreichen wenn man Halt on Error 
(genau Worlaut fällt mir gerade net ein) aus schaltet. 
Dann bootet er auch wenn er keine Tastatur findet.

Mfg Andre


----------



## edding3001 (12. September 2007)

Bei mir habe ich den Schuldigen gefunden. Wenn beim A7n8x-e vom SATA-Raid gebootet wird und eine cd, die bootfähig ist, im Laufwerk ist, so wird diese stattdessen benutzt, ähnlich verhält es sich mit USB-Wechseldatenträgern, die noch stecken. Steckt ein Wechseldatenträger, mit dem aber nichts angefangen werden kann, hängt er sich beim überprüfen der DMI POOL DATA normalerweise auf. Manchmal scheint aber irgendwas davor bereits den USB abzuschalten...Bei mir ist es der Fritz stick von AVM wegen Stick and Surf ist da ein gaaaanz kleiner Flashspeicher drin, der die Verbindungseinstellungen enthält und den Treiber und beides auf den Rechner überträgt. Unter XP wird dieser Stick auch erst als Wechseldatenträger erkannt und dann als wlan - Gerät. Von daher nehme ich an, ist er der Verursacher, denn erst wenn alle USB Geräte, ausser der Tastatur, abgezogen sind und der Pc Stromlos war bootet er wieder normal. Dann kann man alles wieder dranstecken und die weiteren bootvorgänge en problemlos. Warum das so ist  und warum nur sporadisch ist mir allerdings nicht klar...


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. September 2007)

Eigentlich müsste sich die Bootreihnfolge im Bios ändern lassen, dass als erstes die Festplatte probiert wird und erst dann alternative Möglichkeiten wie CD oder USB genutzt werden.
Schau im Bios mal nach sowas wie Bootgerätepriorität


----------



## edding3001 (12. September 2007)

Ja gibt es, aber beim Asus A7n8x-e deluxe ist die SATA unterstützung nicht im Bios integriert, sondern "nachgeschaltet" so dass im BIOS  Boot other Device aktiviert sein muss und alles andere Deaktiviert. War halt nicht so ausgereift 2004....


----------



## Ex1tus (13. September 2007)

Mhhh ich hatte so ein Problem erst einmal und zwar als beim booten 7 usb-steckplätze belegt waren^^. Tastatur, Maus, W-LAN, externe Festplatte, Mp3-Player, Usb-Stick, Foto.

Achja und ne CD war drin, hab dann w-lan, mp3player, usb stick unf foto raus, dann gings wieder....


----------

